# New Rescue with Tatto'd Ear



## mwiacek10 (Nov 8, 2010)

I picked up our 5 month old GSD rescue over the weekend and noticed she has a tattoo in her right year. The tat is BC5. Anyone ever heard of this? I'm not interested for any other reason, but just to know what it is. She's perfect and we love her!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

She was found in your area? And not chipped? Very strange that a young tattoo'd pup would be placed in rescue without the breeder's knowledge.


----------



## mwiacek10 (Nov 8, 2010)

She was dumped by 3 families. They all had no knowledge of the breed and she's rather dominant. My 3 yr old male handles her quite well. She truly is a unique find.


----------



## mwiacek10 (Nov 8, 2010)

When I say "picked up" I ment from the vet who works with a GSD rescue in the area.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

She is cute! Too bad she was placed in so many homes in her young life...glad you have her now!
The letter(s) usually represent the kennel name B, possibly the litter letter 'C' and #5 is the pups number within the litter(5th pup born).


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

She is very pretty! Thanks for giving her a forever and loving home.


----------



## mwiacek10 (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks Jane. She's a very well mannered little lady. I've always gotten my dogs from breeders. Was a little nervous about a rescue without temperment or health history. Got to tell you that I was a little relieved to see the tattoo and knowing she was at least from a breeder. I'm so glad we are able to give her a stable safe home.


----------

